# Bootcamp espace insuffisant (400Go disponibles)



## GroZaV (7 Mai 2021)

Bonjour,

J'ai parcouru pas mal de sujets avant de me décider à vous écrire. Beaucoup des solutions me semblent adaptées à la configuration de chaque Mac, donc je me lance.

J'ai un MacBook Pro avec SSD de 1TO, sur lequel j'ai plus de 400Go de disponible.






Comme beaucoup de posts ici, j'ai la fameuse erreur *Le disque ne peut pas être partitionné car l’espace est insuffisant.* (il me demande 42Go).

Voici le résultat de mon diskutil list

```
❯ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         1.0 TB     disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume macOS - Données         508.0 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 493.7 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                622.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume macOS                   15.3 GB    disk1s5
   6:              APFS Snapshot com.apple.os.update-... 15.3 GB    disk1s5s1
```

J'ai aussi tenté ça : 

```
❯ diskutil VerifyVolume disk1
Started file system verification on disk1
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking snapshot 1 of 8 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2021-05-06-114811.local)
Checking snapshot 2 of 8 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2021-05-06-170432.local)
Checking snapshot 3 of 8 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2021-05-06-180430.local)
Checking snapshot 4 of 8 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2021-05-06-190430.local)
Checking snapshot 5 of 8 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2021-05-06-200431.local)
Checking snapshot 6 of 8 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2021-05-06-210434.local)
Checking snapshot 7 of 8 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2021-05-06-220434.local)
Checking snapshot 8 of 8 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2021-05-07-080447.local)
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking snapshot 1 of 1 (com.apple.os.update-10C4015F979015CB20B3957A4A6F20F34AEFD4DF5FA5B659497A051F2D4820E8)
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the file extent tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk1
```

J'aimerais autant éviter d'avoir à cloner sur mon DDE car c'est celui que j'utilise pour mes sauvegardes TimeMachine, et j'ai un peu peur de l'effacer 

Auriez-vous quelques conseils pour m'orienter ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2021)

Bonjour *GroZaV*

Le blocage provient de là -->

```
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking snapshot 1 of 8 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2021-05-06-114811.local)
Checking snapshot 2 of 8 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2021-05-06-170432.local)
Checking snapshot 3 of 8 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2021-05-06-180430.local)
Checking snapshot 4 of 8 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2021-05-06-190430.local)
Checking snapshot 5 of 8 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2021-05-06-200431.local)
Checking snapshot 6 of 8 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2021-05-06-210434.local)
Checking snapshot 7 of 8 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2021-05-06-220434.local)
Checking snapshot 8 of 8 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2021-05-07-080447.local)
```

ton volume-Données : *macOS - Données* est associé à *8* *snapshots* qui verrouillent de l'espace de blocs et empêchent un repartitionnement du *Conteneur apfs*. Il s'agit d'instantanés *apfs* qui imagent des états passés du volume en verrouillant comme occupés tous les blocs correspondant aux fichiers imagés. Même si tu supprimes ensuite des masses de fichiers --> ils sont désindexés du catalogue des fichiers de l'*apfs* > mais les blocs portant leurs écritures ne sont pas libérés.

Commence par aller à : *Menu*  > *Préférences Système* > *Time Machine* --> décoche la case de l'option : "*Sauvegarder automatiquement*" qui est la génératrice des *snapshots*.

- ensuite > passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots /System/Volumes/Data 99000000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
```

à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande supprime en lot les *snapshots* du volume-Données. Attends d'endrendre une voix déclarer : "Enfin ! terminé la purge..." en signal de fin.

Poste alors le retour.


----------



## GroZaV (7 Mai 2021)

Oh la vache merci beaucoup!

Boot Camp a l'air de s'en sortir, il télécharge le soft de prise en charge de Windows, tout a l'air OK pour l'instant.

Time Machine ça n'etait pas clair du tout, j'étais persuadé que la sauvegarde automatique ne se faisait que lorsque mon DDE était branché, c'est un peu contre intuitif...

(en plus j'ai découvert `say` pour faire parler Siri, made my day :-D)


----------



## macomaniac (7 Mai 2021)

Content pour toi !

- une fois ta partition *BOOTCAMP* créée et Windows installé > tu pourras aller recocher la case : "*Sauvegarder automatiquement*" dans le panneau *Time Machine*. Voici le truc : toutes les quelques heures un *snapshot* du volume-Données est créé qui sauvegarde l'état de ce volume dans une métadonnée. Quand tu effectues réellement une sauvegarde TM à ton DDE > en plus de l'état actuel du volume-Données > TM archive les états passés par référence aux *snapshots* qui en sont des représentations. Puis normalement supprime tous les snapshots sauf le plus récent. Ce mécanisme certes utile est l'ennemi d'un partitionnement via l'Assistant BootCamp --> car le *Conteneur apfs* s'en trouve verrouillé. Décocher l'option de sauvegarde automatique prévient que > le temps que tu passes la commande de laminage des *snapshots* existants --> un nouveau *snapshot* ne soit créé qui reverrouille le bazar.​


----------

